# Just a fluke



## Alisson Pereira

Hoi!

Wat is de beste uitdrukking ervoor?

> Dude, don't try it again, it was just a fluke!

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## eno2

just a fluke dutch - Google Search
fluke - Vertaling Engels-Nederlands


----------



## marrish

Ik verwachtte een antwoord op de vraag welke uitdrukking het beste in zijn zin past, maar dat valt nog af te wachten... Googelen kan ik ook wel.


----------



## bamia

Toevalstreffer.

"Dude, don't try it again, it was just a fluke!"
"Probeer het nou niet nog eens man, dit was een toevalstreffer!"


----------



## marrish

Kristalhelder en terzake.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Wat is de beste uitdrukking ervoor?


Fluke en toevalstreffer zijn geen uitdrukkingen maar rechtstreekse woordvertalingen van elkaar. Daardoor is Toevalstreffer als vertaling van fluke dan ook gewoon rechtstreeks te vinden  in de twee links die ik gaf in #2
De eerste GT (Google translate)  die 'JUst a fluke' vertaalt naar het Nederlands als '*Gewoon een toevalstreffer'*
En de tweede het woordenboek MWB en die vertaalt fluke ook  als* toevalstreffer*

Kristalhelder dus en terzake.



marrish said:


> Ik verwachtte een antwoord op de vraag welke uitdrukking het beste in zijn zin past, maar dat valt nog af te wachten... Googelen kan ik ook wel.



Ja, ik ook. Je zou verwachten dat A.P ook kan googelen.
Een van de regels is dat wie de vraag stelt tenminste eerst een redelijke inspanning doet om de vraag zelf op te lossen. Een simpele woordenboek vertaling opzoeken bijvoorbeeld. En  een eigen voorstel doet of een eigen poging.


----------



## marrish

eno2 said:


> Gewoon rechtstreeks te vinden te in de twee links die ik gaf in #2
> De eerste GT (Google translate) die 'JUst a fluke' vertaalt naar het Nederlands als '*Gewoon een toevalstreffer'*
> En de tweede het woordenboek MWB en die geeft ook* toevalstreffer*


Maar het betekent niet an sich dat deze vertaling in de gegeven context de beste zou zijn. Vanuit het perspectief van een anderstalige is het niet evident om dit uit te maken en de vraag is ook zeer terecht. Toen de OP nog onbeantwoord was, maakte ik zelf een paar opzoekingingen maar toch kon ik niet besluiten welke uitdrukking de beste was. Ik had andere zegswijzen in gedachten bv. mazzel gehad hebben, of puur geluk gehad hebben.


eno2 said:


> Ja, ik ook. Je zou verwachten dat A.P ook kan googelen.


  Inderdaad. Misschien kan hij zelfs béter googelen dan jij of ik want niet iedereen kan het even goed.


eno2 said:


> Een van de regels is dat wie de vraag stelt *tenminste eerst een inspanning moet doen om de vraag zelf op te lossen*. Een woordenboek vertaling opzoeken bijvoorbeeld. *En een eigen voorstel doet of een eigen poging. *


 Zeer juiste opmerking. Elk spoor van een poging ontbreekt.


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> Maar het betekent niet an sich dat deze vertaling in de gegeven context de beste zou zijn


 O jawel, betere zullen er zich gegarandeerd niet aandienen.

Context:  Er is een klein beetje context, als je wil, gevormd door het eerste gedeelte van de korte zin. 
Een korte zin wordt hier niet als context beschouwd. Ik ben er al ettelijke keren voor op de vingers getikt.  Ik durf mij gewoon er niet meer toe te beperken in de meeste  subfora.


----------



## marrish

eno2 said:


> O jawel, betere zullen er zich gegarandeerd niet aandienen.


Als niet-native kan je dat onmogelijk uitmaken, vandaar de vraag, (die je pas nu hebt beantwoordt). 


> Fluke en toevalstreffer zijn geen uitdrukkingen maar rechtstreekse woordvertalingen van elkaar. Daardoor is Toevalstreffer als vertaling van fluke dan ook gewoon rechtstreeks te vinden in de twee links die ik gaf


Klopt, vandaar mijn eerste reactie. Want dit was geen verzoek om een rechtstreekse vertaling, maar om de beste uitdrukking. 


eno2 said:


> Context: Er is een klein beetje context, als je wil, gevormd door het eerste gedeelte van de korte zin.


Ik dacht het ook, en het is wat kort maar het is eerder niet aan mij om de posts te beoordelen, ik veronderstel dat iedereen alles googelt. De context blijkt in ieder geval toereikend voor twee antwoorden uit verschillende taalgebieden, die dan nog identiek zijn. Bedankt.


----------



## eno2

> "marrish, post: 18401095, member: 546765"]
> Als niet-native kan je dat onmogelijk uitmaken, vandaar de vraag, (die je pas nu hebt beantwoordt).



 Dus een Engelsman gaat het beste antwoord geven?
Ik ben een native Nederlands spreker....


Wat ik in #2 gaf, was het antwoord: toevalstreffer. En dat was geen toevalstreffer noch een gelukstreffer, wat hetzelfde is. *Pure mazzel,* bof.


----------



## ThomasK

Feit is zeker: hoe duidelijker de context, hoe beter je kunt kiezen. En ik moet ook vaststellen dat echte equivalenten vaak niet bestaan. Dat besef je wanneer een anderstalige jouw woorden in een nieuwe context gebruikt en dan blijkt dat de zin vreemd, awkward, klinkt... Maar hier was de context voldoende, vond ik, en de suggesties van Google waren ook oké, vond ik. Het woord is nogal specifiek, wordt niet breed gebruikt.


----------



## eno2

Fluke is totally unambiguous


----------



## ThomasK

Voilà, that is what I meant… ;-)


----------

